# Older male stars you find attractive?



## moonrevel (Jul 11, 2006)

Like every other warm blooded woman, I find a number of younger celebrity men to be quite hot, but more than them, I have girl-crushes on older celebrity men.  As you can tell by my new avatar, I am in love with Alan Rickman, and my heart has been known to pitter-patter over Sean Connery.  So...

Does the cheese stand alone?  Or do any of you join me in finding older male stars (say 50 or over) strangely hot?  You know, like they may not be young whippersnappers anymore, but they still have it?

If not, I'll just go be weird on my own and watch Harry Potter.


----------



## Jaim (Jul 11, 2006)

My boyfriend makes fun of me a whoooole lot for saying Alec Baldwin and David Duchovny are hot for their age.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 11, 2006)

Val Kilmer!!!!
He's dreamy!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 11, 2006)

sean connery, pierce brosnan, harrison ford, robert de niro, denzel washington, richard gere.. i could go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :nod:


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 11, 2006)

I think that Quincy Jones is hot!!!  I know he's like 105, but still gorgeous as hell


----------



## tinagrzela (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the guy who plays Grishom on CSI...I'm such a nerd!!


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_I love the guy who plays Grishom on CSI...I'm such a nerd!!_

 
Oh, I love him too!  When I watch that show I'm like, "Oh, come and say dirty intelligent things to me!"

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinagrzela* 
_I love the guy who plays Grishom on CSI...I'm such a nerd!!_

 
William Patterson.

George Clooney. I don't agree with his politics but we won't be discussing politics when I'm doinking his brains out


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, let's see, I am in love with Robert Redford.  My hubby laughs at me when we're watching a movie with him in it and I get all hot and bothered!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_William Patterson.

George Clooney. I don't agree with his politics but we won't be discussing politics when I'm doinking his brains out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i concur. george clooney is beyond attractive


----------



## Jaim (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Val Kilmer!!!!
He's dreamy!_

 
You're right! I just watched him in Kiss Kiss Bang Bang and he's a stud!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

oh yeah! william petersen aka grissom on CSI is a stud! clooney  =


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_William Patterson.

George Clooney. I don't agree with his politics but we won't be discussing politics when I'm doinking his brains out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 about doinking George Clooney...I wouldn't mind doinking him either!!

I also like David Duchovny, Ralph Fiennes (those eyes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Val Kilmer and Sean Connery too!

I forgot about Josh Lucas, Dennis Quaid, Bruce Willis (esp in Die Hard...yum!!), Kiefer Sutherland and Denzel Washington...yeah!!


----------



## lara (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a raging crush on Paul Guilfoyle, who plays Captain Brass on _CSI_. I wouldn't say no to being the filling in a Paul Guilfoyle/William Peterson (Gil Grissom) sandwich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sam Waterston (Jack McCoy on L&O) and Alan Rickman also ring my bell. heh


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 12, 2006)

that guy that anne hathaway hooks up with in the devil wears prada is seriously so hot!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jul 12, 2006)

Robert Redford is my all time hands down favorite man of all time! I love him sooooo much! I have every single one of his movies (even ones he only directed,commentated etc) and I even had to track down an episode of the twilight zone he did when he was WAY younger but Ihad to have them all! I love him! 

Also warren beatty (gotta love splendor in the grass)
Paul Newman (him and Robert Redford are like PB & J--so good together)

and younger/older hotties

George Clooney of course
Dennis Quaid
Josh Lucas another love of my life (he's not that old though)

I only just turned 21 But yes many times I prefer older hollywood guys to the younger ones that are around now, some are too boyish looking for me ex. Orlando Bloom very young/sexy/good looking but for some reason looks boyish! Thats prob just me cause lotsa other girls my age can't get past him so maybe Im the odd ball lol!


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 12, 2006)

i love benicio del toro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pierce brosnan, brad pitt, al pachino, andy garcia and on and on


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Sam Waterston (Jack McCoy on L&O) and Alan Rickman also ring my bell. heh_

 
Mmm, have you seen Alan Rickman in the music video for that Texas song "In Demand"?  If you haven't, you must go find it online.  I am convinced that anyone who has seen him doing his sexy dance in it will feel warm and tingly all over and agree with me that he is one hot older man!


----------



## lara (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Mmm, have you seen Alan Rickman in the music video for that Texas song "In Demand"?  If you haven't, you must go find it online.  I am convinced that anyone who has seen him doing his sexy dance in it will feel warm and tingly all over and agree with me that he is one hot older man!_

 
Yeah, I saw it back when it first came out. I've got all his films on DVD, even the really appalling ones (which is, uh, most of them).

For a while I was drawing a monthly cartoon called 'Snape Versus Snape', where Film!Snape and Canon!Snape battle to the death. I laid back on drawing it for a while because the more hardcore Alan Rickman fangirls were crashing my mailbox with flames and death threats over how I drew Rickers.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 12, 2006)

Pierce Brosnan, Robert Redford (circa Indecent Proposal), Andy Garcia, Morgan Freeman, hmmm...I know there are more.


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jul 12, 2006)

ooh yes morgan freeman, Grissom from CSI, Bruce Willis and Denzel Washington, are they over 50? I agree with Alan Rickman and Dennis Quaid, I also like Harrison Ford and Sean connery. Kiefer Suntherland. John Travolta...and they're just for starters hehe


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 12, 2006)

Clint Eastwood. Seriously. I know he's like shit, almost 80 or something but for the longest time I've had such an attraction to him. He's such a manly man. Yum!

(Okay, is this borderline gross? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Clint Eastwood. Seriously. I know he's like shit, almost 80 or something but for the longest time I've had such an attraction to him. He's such a manly man. Yum!

(Okay, is this borderline gross? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
Aww, it isn't gross!  We are here to share our pervy love of older men.  No judgement!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 12, 2006)

Patrick Dempsey. Umm.. yummy wow, wow. OK, maybe it's the part neuro-surg thing....


----------



## Jaim (Jul 13, 2006)

^ I agree about Patrick Dempsey!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 13, 2006)

I hate to say this now that Nicole Ritchie & him are supposedly dating but I have alway thought Jeff Goldblum was attractive.  If he is dating Nicole Ritchie I am going to have to think twice about it as I am not a huge fan of hers.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 13, 2006)

wow, I can't believe no one has said Richard Gere... rawr..  hes dreamy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I concur with the patrick dempsey comment, too... and .. I don't know if this counts, but damn, Doug Wilson from Trading Spaces... yum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (he cute, and he is sarcastic- which I love)


I get picked on by my friend Jacquie for my attraction to older men all the time... she thinks its gross.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jul 13, 2006)

well they arent over 50..but Vin Diesel and Christopher Meloni are beyond gorgeous.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 13, 2006)

Hugh Jackmans the oldest guy i fancy... hes HOT!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_Hugh Jackmans the oldest guy i fancy... hes HOT!_

 

OMG- how could I forget Hugh!  so dreamy.  not sure if hes over 50. but he is DAMN fine.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 
_Val Kilmer!!!!
He's dreamy!_

 
Val Kilmer...... love him in Real Genius back when he was young <sigh>


----------



## lara (Jul 13, 2006)

Hugh Jackman is a wee baby, only in his 30's. He and my brother were friends for a while when they were doing musical theatre.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

who cares? Put him in the Wolvie costume and I'll make tracks up your back to get to him


----------



## lara (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_who cares? Put him in the Wolvie costume and I'll make tracks up your back to get to him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, god yes. DH bought me tickets to 'Boy From Oz' with Hugh for my birthday - three hours of him high-kicking in tight gold pants, best birthday present _ever_.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

I would have had to diddle myself in the bathroom


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Hugh Jackman is a wee baby, only in his 30's. He and my brother were friends for a while when they were doing musical theatre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
jealous much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hes till 13 years older than me (i think hes 37)... so techinically he is an older man!x


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 17, 2006)

Cary Grant..*love* him...


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Terence Stamp has the most amazing blue eyes which are quite captivating.  Sean Connery has definitely got a rugged charm too and I'll certainly agree with the Richard Gere thing.  My mother and I went to the cinema to watch _Shall we dance?_ mainly because she has a thing about Richard Gere


----------



## SimplyStunning (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd have to agree Patrick Dempsey is pretty hot!  

I think Brad Pitt is still hot too, that man ages very well!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 19, 2006)

uh huh uh huh............
Denzel Washington
Shawn Connery
Patrick Dempsey... "only reason i watch Greys Anatomy"


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SimplyStunning* 
_I'd have to agree Patrick Dempsey is pretty hot!  

I think Brad Pitt is still hot too, that man ages very well!_

 
the only time I think Brad is hot is in the Ocean's movies. *rawr*
Other than that he doesn't impress me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Patrick Dempsey...*sigh*


----------



## Dawn (Jul 19, 2006)

Kevin Costner.  I think he is pretty hot and has quite a nice A$$!!
Agree w/Dennis Quaid.  He is very rugged and sexy.

Oh!  Can't believe I forgot Richard Gere.  I think the older he gets the sexier he is.  Another nice A$$ candidate!


----------



## britaniefaith (Jul 19, 2006)

john cusack, richard gere, george clooney and anthony hopkins (i know he's extremely old but there was something sexy about him in the silence of the lambs) lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2006)

I like older men anyway...and I'm glad someone mentioned Dennis Quaid.


----------



## rubixio (Jul 23, 2006)

Vincent D'onofrio is my favorite ummmm... ever.


I also have a thing for Richard Belzer, but maybe that is past the 'normal old' and going into 'anna nicole' territory.


----------



## i am hollywood (Jul 23, 2006)

I like:

Jyrki 69, vocalist for the 69 Eyes ( he's a Finnish rockstar. does that count? ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antonio Banderez ( especially as Armand in Interview with a Vampire lol ) 

And of course, Johnny Depp 

EDIT:

Oh, and Gary Oldman and David Thewlis! How could I forget them?!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 23, 2006)

well theres lots of guys older than me, here's some:

Johnny Depp 
Orlando Bloom *swoons* he is so sexhay
Keifer Sutherland - he was soooo feckin hot in the 80s he's still fit now
Corey Feldman - i adore him in the goonies and the lost boys, he still looks the same now but older *drools*
Wil Wheaton - he was in Stand By Me and Star Trek, real hottie
Billie Joe Armstrong and Mike Dirnt in Green Day


EDIT: How could i forget Antonio Banderas, he's a hottie. I thought Brad Pitt was real hot in Interview With The Vampire


----------



## mona971 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a thing for Grissom & Gary Dourdan is hot as well.  Bruce Willis, Sean Connery & Johnny Depp to name a few.

Can we include singers here?  I have always been crazy about Steven Tyler from Aerosmith and I certainly wouldn't turn down Jon Bon Jovi either!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mona971* 
_I have a thing for Grissom & Gary Dourdan is hot as well.  Bruce Willis, Sean Connery & Johnny Depp to name a few.

Can we include singers here?  I have always been crazy about Steven Tyler from Aerosmith and I certainly wouldn't turn down Jon Bon Jovi either!!!_

 

OMG.  I'm so disappointed in myself.   I forgot my lover Joe Perry...  he is like the hottest rockstar alive... rawr.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 23, 2006)

BILLY CORGAN!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

oops double post!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

This is hard, but here goes:

Brad Pitt (although that bag he carries with him makes him less attractive by the day, and by bag I mean Angelina...)
George Clooney
Johnny Depp
Ben Affleck


I can't think of anyone else at the moment!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 24, 2006)

Vin Diesel
Paul Walker
Tyrese Gibson
Tyson Beckford
Jesse James

Now I'm drooling on my keyboard!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 24, 2006)

I forgot Jon Bon Jovi-he's hot!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know if he can be considered a star...
But I find Anderson Cooper attractive haha. He has his own show on CNN and I watch it just to see him. Bon Jovi is good looking. Johnny Depp.


----------



## calliestar (Jul 31, 2006)

Pierce Brosnan, Mel Gibson, George Clooney, and others I'm sure, but those are what come to mind.  Harrison Ford too, of course.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jul 31, 2006)

I would love George Clooney and Nicholas Cage


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 31, 2006)

Jason Statham (handsome Rob in The Italian Job).  He's not too old, but damn!

Goran Visnjic on ER.


----------



## coco.butter. (Aug 4, 2006)

that guy from tht movie with nicole kidman in the interpreter; i forgot his name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he looks somewhat liek tht guy from grey's anatomy


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

matthew mcconaughey, and im sorry but i have to say keanu reeves... and i have a secret crush on vince vaughn..


----------



## cookies (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_I don't know if he can be considered a star...
But I find Anderson Cooper attractive haha. He has his own show on CNN and I watch it just to see him. Bon Jovi is good looking. Johnny Depp._

 
I love anderson cooper!!! I'm in sydney so don't get to see him but I like to youtube him occasionally and he has such a nice smile...plus he's got brains! But..are the gay rumours true?


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 5, 2006)

Pierce Brosnan (perfect Agent 007)....

And even if they're not 50 and over: 

Vin Diesel, if only for the bald head and muscles... Johnny Depp (love all his movies/tv show)...Jason Statham (hottie that kicks @$$)...Viggo Mortensen (lead my army anytime), Keanu Reeves (my 'one') and Eric Bana (looks great in armor)...Be still my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Sep 4, 2006)

Jose Mourinho (Chelsea Football Clubs Manager)


----------



## Jaim (Sep 4, 2006)

Clive Owen!

I kept staring at him on the cover of GQ at the grocery store today.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 6, 2006)

Jeremy Irons is one I'd add to all of your discussions, but I don't like the beard I've seen him sporting recently


----------



## Pure Vanity (Sep 22, 2006)

Johnny Depp the guy looks good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



colin firth 
I went to see Jay Z last night and in the flesh he's lovely.


----------



## Uchina (Sep 22, 2006)

Hugh Laurie (House MD)
Gregory Peck in Roman Holiday
Sidney Poitier is perfection inside and out.  If I ever see him in person I'm going to fall to my knees and cry.  
Harrison Ford in Indiana Jones.  I'm willing to bet that I'm better in bed than Calista, sweetheart.  Come over here.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 23, 2006)

julian mcmahon *gasps* from nip/tuck


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coco.butter.* 
_that guy from tht movie with nicole kidman in the interpreter; i forgot his name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he looks somewhat liek tht guy from grey's anatomy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Could it be Sean Penn you're thinking of???*


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 23, 2006)

*OOOOOOOOOO AL!!!!!*

*I am in LOVE with Al Pacino. I lovelovelovelovelove him. Oh, but was he delicious back in his Micheal Corleone days..there was just something about him..in his eyes...you REALLY believed he was Don Corleone. He isn't *quite* as good-looking anymore, but still...he's still got "it".*

*I loved him in his first movies "The Panic In Needles Park" he played a Heroin addict...AND he was great in "Serpico"...just enough of the eccentricity. He can play anything. Oh man, I love him so much. My husband bought me the special edition "Godfather" set for Christmas....I watch the first one over and over again...Just hoping Appolonia won't die this time! I cried when I finally saw the third "GF", and his son was playing the Wedding music and he was dreaming of her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO SO SAD!!!!!!!*

*I love Al Pacino. *


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 23, 2006)

Richard Gere, anybody? I heart him.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_I don't know if he can be considered a star...
But I find Anderson Cooper attractive haha......_

 
He is a hottie!  He is a bit on the slight side though.  I would like to see him a bit bulkier.  Yeah, and out of the suit for once.  Wait, I meant in other clothes, but hey, I guess I also mean it the other way as well.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Clive Owen!

I kept staring at him on the cover of GQ at the grocery store today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love his voice and his intensity! Yeah, and he's hot.


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*I love Al Pacino. *_

 
oooo, ditto! He's got eyes that hypnotize!


----------



## aziza (Sep 23, 2006)

*Richard Gere *is a hottie!!!!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm a sucker for musicals so he just made Chicago all that much better!


----------



## stacey (Sep 24, 2006)

Hugh Laurie (from HOUSE)





Patrick Dempsey (from GREY'S ANATOMY)





Sean Penn





Johnny Depp


----------



## stacey (Oct 2, 2006)

Alexander Siddig (from "Kingdom of Heaven" & "Syriana)


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

Hugh Laurie...i LOVE him. i think Victor Garber is a fine looking man as well, not anywhere near as fine lookin' as Hugh Laurie, but he's up there. i think Eamonn Walker is pretty foxy too haha, maybe that's why i like Justice so much, everyone in that show is just gorgeous..


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_Hugh Laurie (House MD)_

 
FINALLY someone mentions him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like a weirdo for thinking he's so sexy! i think its the smart thing and his sense of humor!


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a really strange one...Ian McKellan.. I *know* he prefers boys in gold hot pants (and who wouldn't) but....


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 16, 2006)

I think these 2 are sooooo HAWT!!!!! i know old pic but wowza! River Phoenix and Wil Wheaton. Wil's still very hawt now but poor River's been dead 13 years RIP 
Sorry if the pic's big


----------



## KAIA (Apr 25, 2008)

George Clooney.

But my older-celebrity crush has been, is and always will be JOHN TRAVOLTA i´m in love with him since i first saw grease ....


----------



## KAIA (Apr 25, 2008)

OH YEAH!
I Forgot ...

* Jon Bon Jovi
* Richie Sambora (even though i think he´s an asshole)
* Richard Gere (sweetness)
* Bono
* Clive Owen (the guy from the film CLOSER)
* Billy Corgan (smashing pumpkins)
* Scott Weiland (stone temple pilots)
* Dave Grohl (foo fighters)
* Davey Havok ( A.F.I)
* Nick 13 (Tiger Army)


----------



## panther27 (Apr 25, 2008)

Steve Perry formerly of Journey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love him.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

Sean Connery , George Clooney , and Nicolace Cage ...... Some very nice looking men ! I'm 21 and I've thought the much older Sean Connery has always been attractrive.... I thinkit's got something to do with the voice


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_FINALLY someone mentions him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i feel like a weirdo for thinking he's so sexy! i think its the smart thing and his sense of humor! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was gonna say him too , but i thought it may be a little creepy


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 

 
_Hugh Laurie (from HOUSE)





Patrick Dempsey (from GREY'S ANATOMY)





Sean Penn





Johnny Depp



_

 

I don't think of johnny Depp or patrick dempsy as old, but if they are.... lets add em to my list too


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 26, 2008)

sean connery, George Clooney, John Travolta, Bruce Willis, Denzel Washington & richard gere


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 26, 2008)

Prince. Yummm


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 26, 2008)

Guys about my age I find attractive: Keanu Reeves (dead ringer for my brother!!!) Viggo Mortensen (met him-he's more than attractive because he writes great poetry and does the most amazing paintings, very deep guy), John Rzeznik, Anthony Bourdain (he's even better looking and funnier in real life, Linus Roache-its those sad puppy eyes. Christopher Walken is still uber-hot!!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_Mmm, have you seen Alan Rickman in the music video for that Texas song "In Demand"? If you haven't, you must go find it online. I am convinced that anyone who has seen him doing his sexy dance in it will feel warm and tingly all over and agree with me that he is one hot older man!_

 
OMG, that is such a sexy awesome video!!!
It's a Scottish group called Texas. The song is "In Demand"  Its a great tango.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Apr 28, 2008)

James Spader and Dr. Drew.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

robert de niro is oh so hot to me.

and i still think al pacino is attractive. scarface is what got me onto him. that whole bad boy role he played. he was a bad boy in his younger days also. and he was gorgeous in the godfather series. and i love his voice.

but if it came down to it i'd sooooooooooooo be with robert.


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 

 
_
Patrick Dempsey (from GREY'S ANATOMY)





Sean Penn





Johnny Depp



_

 

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS LAWDDDDDDDDDD RIGHT ON THE MONEY!!! Me and all of these men can have pretty lil mixed babies...Dempsey..*tear* that's a sexy man right there...and Johnny Depp i have loved him since Edward Scissorhands...nobody understands why i love him so much..so sexy...and i add Blair Underwood to this list too...he can beat up women in his movies but i still love him lol


----------



## sinergy (May 4, 2008)

Didnt ever think it before but after watching Iron Man..





Robert Downey Jr. Hawt. 

and Tommy Lee Jones, theres just something sexy about him. 





and of course I agree with Patrick Dempsey and Johnny Depp!


----------



## pratbc (May 4, 2008)

I have always adored Andy Garcia.  I dunno, it may be the Cuban thing (since I am Cuban too).  Funny thing is that way back in the day when my mom was in elementary school in Miami and had just come from Cuba, she was friends with his sister, so she would see him all the time when he was a little boy. hehe

Oh, and I agree with Anthony Bourdain.  I find him sexy for some reason.

I'm 28 and they both are old enough to be my dad lol


----------



## Lily_Lyla (May 4, 2008)

William Patterson
Richard Gere
Patrick Dempsey


And Hugh Laurie in House!


----------



## PomPoko (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_Like every other warm blooded woman, I find a number of younger celebrity men to be quite hot, but more than them, I have girl-crushes on older celebrity men.  As you can tell by my new avatar, I am in love with Alan Rickman, and my heart has been known to pitter-patter over Sean Connery.  So...

Does the cheese stand alone?  Or do any of you join me in finding older male stars (say 50 or over) strangely hot?  You know, like they may not be young whippersnappers anymore, but they still have it?

If not, I'll just go be weird on my own and watch Harry Potter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love this thread. I consider the study of the hot older man one of my main hobbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friend once described my taste in men as "mom" taste in men. Pshh, she said it like it was a bad thing!

Alan Rickman definitely. And Anthony Stuart Head (Giles from Buffy) I've fancied them both since I was about 15. One girl in my class just couldn't get her head around my Giles obsession, I think she thought I was pulling her leg, and one day I'd turn around and admit to my secret love of Angel instead.

And John C McGinley. Hes not 50, but not far off...


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I hate to say this now that Nicole Ritchie & him are supposedly dating but I have alway thought Jeff Goldblum was attractive. If he is dating Nicole Ritchie I am going to have to think twice about it as I am not a huge fan of hers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When did this happen? Sorry, that is just about the most unlikely couple of all. Isn't he really tall? She probably comes up to his...oh wait.....maybe that is a good deal for him. lol

Oh, but I agree. He's got that....swagger. lol


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 6, 2008)

Dave Grohl for sure.

Dave Matthews...oh yum.  He can sing, play guitar, and he's sexy.  The things I would do to that man.

The Rock.

Tim McGraw.  Oh my I could go on. and on..


----------



## pratbc (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Dave Grohl for sure.

Dave Matthews...oh yum.  He can sing, play guitar, and he's sexy.  The things I would do to that man.

The Rock.

Tim McGraw.  Oh my I could go on. and on.._

 

I TOTALLY agree with Dave Matthews.  I am a HUGE fan.  Have every CD he has ever made.....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 7, 2008)

James Pickens, Jr., Sean Connery, and Robert DeNiro


----------



## TheDiesel (May 8, 2008)

Johnny Depp


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

Yuck... I don't like grandpas... George Clooney is just too old for me. I've never been interested in him or anyone his age. I think I have something against guys with gray hair. 
I don't think Brad Pitt is hot either. eww.

Patrick Dempsey is alright... Johnny Depp, of course, is sexy.
& Jon Bon Jovi.  

Orlando Bloom is hot, but he's not old.

...Christian Bale is frickin *HOT. *omg. Watch American Psycho. (nice ass!!!) ... watch Batman Begins! damn...


----------



## astronaut (May 17, 2008)

Isn't there a thread asking what celebrities in general we find hot? I can't find it for the life of me so I'll post here instead because I am SOOOO excited I finally have a celebrity crush! LOLLLL
*
Shia LaBoeuf!!*

He is technically older than me, just not significantly.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

LoL I already posted it. But someone HAS to agree. My mom does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Soooo sexy. I don't care how short he is


----------



## mad dog marissa (May 18, 2008)

Slash from guns n roses and johnny depp!   mmmmm


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *threelittlebirds* 

 
_James Spader and Dr. Drew._

 
OMG!!!Both hotties, and smart. You would have a nice conversation after!


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2008)

Sean Bean - I've always had a thing for him


----------



## ratmist (May 19, 2008)

Johnny Depp and Harrison Ford.

Have always loved me some Harrison Ford.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 3, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr.!!!  not sure why...
Also Christian Bale!


----------



## frocher (Jun 3, 2008)

...........


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_OMG, the bolded statement is hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Prince definitely has presence, but he would be almost half a foot shorter than me,  that's too much!_

 
LOL, I'm almost an ENTIRE foot taller than Prince, and he could still get it.  All day and all night, and twice on Sunday. We'd be working up a black sweat


----------



## frocher (Jun 4, 2008)

^^lol!


----------



## widerlet (Jun 5, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr.

Oh my god he is the sex.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

Daniel Day Lewis. Especially in Gangs of New York, with that big moustache and top hat. So hot.
Harrison Ford.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 6, 2008)

George Clooney
Richard Gere
Denzel Washington
Nicolas Cage


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 6, 2008)

Christopher Meloni from Law and Order: SVU 

Have you seen the man without a shirt?! *drools*


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Daniel Day Lewis. Especially in Gangs of New York, with that big moustache and top hat. So hot.
Harrison Ford._

 
Drool!!!

No ones said Ed Harris yet...


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 6, 2008)

Sean Connery <3


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 6, 2008)

haha! this thread is awesome. ummm...
Pierce Brosnan 
Hugh Laurie *swoon*
Bruce Willis 

I was surprised at the amount of people that said Bruce Willis! I thought I would be the only one. What's kind of weird is he reminds me of my dad, so we won't even go there lol


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_LoL I already posted it. But someone HAS to agree. My mom does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Soooo sexy. I don't care how short he is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG I know!  I wouldn't care if it was in the middle of a public street, i would shamelessly be ALL over that man if I saw him in person!

And for some reason, I have a major crush on Anderson Cooper.  I don't even know why, lol.   He pulls off the ol'Silver Fox look perfectly


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 24, 2008)

I just LOVE Christian Bale!! I've loved him since American Psycho... he's just so freakin hot!












---Tasty Tasty!

American Psycho =


----------



## Insalubrity (Aug 25, 2008)

Edward Norton, Hugh Laurie, Trent Reznor...All oddly sexy.


----------



## Insalubrity (Aug 25, 2008)

Edward Norton, Hugh Laurie, Trent Reznor...All oddly sexy but i've gotta agree with Bale as well.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The only two that matter to me lol

Al Pacino and Keanu Reeves


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 25, 2008)

pierce brosnan (sp?) lol. i think it's his accent.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 25, 2008)

My hubby favors Keanu Reeves. His lips are fuller though.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Already mentioned: Robert De Niro, Sean Connery, Christian Bale, Christopher Meloni, Johnny Depp, Anderson Cooper, Viggo Mortensen. Actually I'm slightly attracted to 95% of the men who have been posted, but these are the ones that stand out to me xD I almost feel like some are cheating since even at 21 I only really start considering men "older" at about 50, but damn. So much sexy in one thread.

Honourable mentions:

Ian McKellen
Christopher Lee
Mike Patton (oh GOD)
Jason Bateman
Jack Coleman


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2008)

Josh Holloway... he's sexy!


----------



## igswonderworld (Oct 1, 2008)

Jeremy Irons - I go to sleep imagining that I'm being spooned by him... I fantasize about meeting him somewhere and then him ditching his wife and marrying me...

I might be slightly delusional...


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_I forgot about Josh Lucas, Dennis Quaid, Bruce Willis (esp in Die Hard...yum!!), *Kiefer Sutherland* and Denzel Washington...yeah!!_

 
OMG IS IT TOTALLY WEIRD THAT I AGREE .. OMG Kiefer is amazing .. but he's have to put on his Jack persona for me the whole time<3 lol

ohh &&I also agree with Val Kilmer .. gorgeous.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 1, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr.
George Clooney
Brad Pitt

Yeah I know theyre like 40 but Im only 20 so for my age theyre a bit old.. lol


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 1, 2008)

Patrick Dempsey, Hugh Laurie and Mark Harmon's attitude (on NCIS) work for me


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris Noth.. aka Mr. Big.
He's in Law and order now... MMMmmmm ruff!
He was really pretty in the early Law and Order days too.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Oct 29, 2008)

I think Robert Downey Jr is pretty attractive for an older man... check out these pictures from his new movie...
The Soloist: EXCLUSIVE Photo Shoot photos at Hollywood.com


Hot! right?


----------



## evah2003 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sean Connery..especially when he could still talk properly (you know, the slight problem with pronouncing an "s" properly?! For the last 5 to 7 years it always sounds like "sh"..); I loove that rumbling accent. I swear he could read the phonebook to me..*melts*

I also loved Paul Newman very much. Perfect features and always with that twinkle in those gorgeous blue eyes. I cannot count how much I have seen "The Sting". *lol*

Hmm..the other "Hotties" haven´t reached their fifties yet, but: George Clooney (I love that he doesn´t take himself and his image too seriously), Javier Bardem and his secret twin brother J.D. Morgan, Johnny Depp (obviously), Alan Rickman (that accent...he´s sooo yummy when he plays the bad guy - all time fave: Sherriff of Nottingham.."You, in my room, 10 pm, you, 10:15 Pm...and bring a friend!")....Hugh Jackman, but he only just turned 40..
This list could go on and on..*lol*


----------



## carandru (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evah2003* 

 
_Sean Connery..especially when he could still talk properly (you know, the slight problem with pronouncing an "s" properly?! For the last 5 to 7 years it always sounds like "sh"..); I loove that rumbling accent. I swear he could read the phonebook to me..*melts*
_

 
OMG, I was so going to say Sean Connery too!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok, I was going to say Sean Connery, Sean Connery, and Sean Connery, but you get the point.  I think that man is SOOOOOOOOO sexy and I will forever completely ignore the fact that he's old enough to be my grandfather.  He could get it!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, I forgot James Gandolfini. I can't explain it, but I know I'm not alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2008)

I've always loved Tom Seleck!

Sandy
Standard Poodles USA


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 7, 2008)

This may have been said already, but Mike Rowe from that show "Dirty Jobs".... mmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I don't know what it is, but he's just got this certain um, appeal? Not bad for an older gentleman (well he's 46 but that's almost twice my age!) I'd still boink him.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 7, 2008)

George Clooney!.. :swoon:

I also think Gerard Butler is sooooo cute!


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_George Clooney!.. :swoon:_

 
I love George Clooney too! My favorite movie of his is still One Fine Day with Michelle Pfeiffer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you seen Burn After Reading?? I haven't yet but the review  I read said it was really good>>
Burn After Reading Review at Hollywood.com


----------



## fresh76 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh Hugh Laurie... how I adore you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 13, 2008)

i kind of have a thing for... Conan O'Brien


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i kind of have a thing for... Conan O'Brien_

 
ITAITAITA!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Nov 13, 2008)

I LOVE JOHN STEWART!!!!  Also Captain Piccard from Star Trek
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I know that he isn't old but I keep having dreams about Mark from season 4 of So You Think You Can Dance!!! Don't tell my husband


----------



## sdtjefferson (Nov 13, 2008)

At the moment I have crushes on Michael Weatherly and Mark Harmon from "NCIS".  I LOVE that show!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 13, 2008)

I just want a dirty voicemail from Clive Owen for Christmas. Mhmmm.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know if you consider him a star but he is in my book. BILLY CORGAN. Surprise right?


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr. 

(CLICK IT)


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_I just want a dirty voicemail from Clive Owen for Christmas. Mhmmm._

 
Oh god, as do I. There are a lot more older men that I love but damn, Clive Owen just does it for me!!!! I would let him do ANYTHING to me.


----------



## vica (Dec 6, 2008)

idk but im in love with mike rowe from dirty jobs.. SHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh!!! lol


----------



## tynie626 (Dec 7, 2008)

i love dr. gregory house, aka hugh laurie... he's so quirky and such an ass, i find him oddly attractive!!


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_sean connery, pierce brosnan, harrison ford, robert de niro, denzel washington, richard gere.. i could go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :nod:_

 
Agreed, I think these men are hot. George Clooney is almost up there too ladies.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_sean connery, pierce brosnan, harrison ford, robert de niro, denzel washington, richard gere.. i could go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :nod:_

 
Agreed, these men are hot. George Clooney is also almost up there too ladies


----------



## tribecca (Dec 24, 2008)

Hugh Laurie and Grishom.


----------



## user79 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ralph Fiennes - English Patient anyone? YUMMMY

I wouldn't mind being stuck in a sandstorm with him!!!!


----------

